# How much more will a 2yr old grow?



## Michelle73 (26 June 2008)

Its been years since I've had youngstock to play with and I'm trying to remember how much more a two year old will grow....


2yrs old filly currently standing around 14.2hh and her sire is 16hh.  I have no other information.  What do you all think will the filly make 16hh? 

TVM.


----------



## Amys_Babies (26 June 2008)

What breed is she???

My TB x Welsh sec D was 14.2hh when he was 2 in the last year he has shot up to 15hh.


----------



## Charlie77 (26 June 2008)

I would have thought another hand so 15.2? Im sure they used to say they grew a hand from a year to 2 then another hand from 2 to full grown. i could be way off though!


----------



## Colleen_Miss_Tom (26 June 2008)

Does depend on the breed , My 2 year is an ISH shes standing around the 16.2hh mark , So Im HOPING she will stop growing anytime soon 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Unlikely mind .


----------



## Michelle73 (26 June 2008)

QR:


Its a TB and I thought she'd only grow another hand which would make her 15.2hh at maturity.  

Do you think people have a tendancy to over estimate the height that youngstock will make?


----------



## Colleen_Miss_Tom (26 June 2008)

Hmm I dont think there is anything out there saying that people over estimate the height , I know for me .... Both parents of missys is 16.3hh so Im going on that 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 but if you dont know parentage then your kind of left on a whim on what they will eventually make . 

I would say your 2 year will have quite another bit to grow , is she still bum high ? Any pics ? What you feeding her at the minute ?


----------



## Amys_Babies (26 June 2008)

Depends really, with Buddy was told 15.2hh which he will deffo make. But a lady on yard brought a cob he wasnt even 14hh and was 2 like Buddy and the previous owner owner had told her he would make over 14hh which there was no chance he would make. I think will be deffo be around 15.2hh for your TB as that seems about right...maybe a bit taller if anything.


----------



## Michelle73 (26 June 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Hmm I dont think there is anything out there saying that people over estimate the height , I know for me .... Both parents of missys is 16.3hh so Im going on that 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 but if you dont know parentage then your kind of left on a whim on what they will eventually make . 

I would say your 2 year will have quite another bit to grow , is she still bum high ? Any pics ? What you feeding her at the minute ? 

[/ QUOTE ]

She's not mine, she's a filly I'm going to look at for a friend.


----------



## Colleen_Miss_Tom (26 June 2008)

Ah I see, well if you know the parentage and find out what they are feeding her .... Also have an over all look at her , If shes bum high well then you will know that shes still got a bit of growing to do , Or check the levelness of the ground 
	
	
		
		
	


	









Im sure all of that will give you an ideal height . 

Good luck x


----------



## immybrookstud (26 June 2008)

depends also on how well she has been fed, a well fed 2yo will have done most of its growing up


----------



## Kenzo (26 June 2008)

Just to give you an idea, my 2 yr old (turned 3 in the June) of 2007 stood at 15h,  recently turned 4 this June gone and is 15.3.

Sire 17.2 WB, dam a small TB...don't think he'll grow much more to be honest looking at his frame.


----------



## Theresa_F (26 June 2008)

Chancer who is gypsy cob was 14 hands at 2.  He is 4 this month and now is 15 hands with a nearly 15.1 bum.  Vet reckons final height will be 15.1 - 15.2.

His parents were 14.3 and 14.1 but he has been wormed, well fed and supplemented since weaning.  A lot of gypsy cobs like him are growing about a hand bigger than their parents due to this.


----------



## hayleymitch (27 June 2008)

my horsey was 14.2 at 2 he has just he has just turned 4 and is now 16 hands dont think he will go much bugger though now i think thats prob it fingers crossed though for a bit bigger he is morgan x irish sports horse


----------

